# Guppy Breeding???



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone have any info on selective breeding apposed to group breeding?
I have 3 males and 6 females in a 15 gal tank. 

Any tips on selective breeding?? Is it easier to get the guppy’s to breed in a community tank or in a breeding tank with 1 male and 2 female?? And when the females start getting plump how long is the pregnancy???

Any input is very much appreciated


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi i aint been breeding guppies for to long but you will dif get some babies its usually 31 days till they have there babies the guppies will breed anywhere but when they do give birth i would suggest move the female to a new tank or put her in a breeders net. Selective breeding i dnt knw to much about but i knw just dnt crossbreed or interbreed:

here is a useful post: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4036

- Jonno


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Stephen Kwartler has some good articles on the different forms of breeding on his webpage. Check it out. www.showguppies.com
Tony


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

lotf001 said:


> Anyone have any info on selective breeding apposed to group breeding?
> I have 3 males and 6 females in a 15 gal tank.
> 
> Any tips on selective breeding?? Is it easier to get the guppy’s to breed in a community tank or in a breeding tank with 1 male and 2 female?? And when the females start getting plump how long is the pregnancy???
> ...


the breeding......female can store sperm internally and produce successive broods of young without remating. she can have up to 100 fry and born every 28 days. as far as specializing .......depending on what u mean. if you only want one type of colour or kind then put only that colour (types)with each other otherwise you will get a lot of other colours ex. if you put a guppy that is male with red and female is yellow you will get not red not yellow...so if you only want red you need to get both red blood line. that is what i pressume. i have a multicolours of guppies, yellow,red,clear,black,pink,ect.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Also, when they have fry, pick out the ones that are closest to the color you desire and keep cross-breeding those with others of the same color variety. Most stores will take fry, from my experience, so you don't really have to cull them, can donate them for other happy fish-lovers.

As far as ease of breeding. Just put them together and you'll have a pregnant female. I had mine in my community tank and she started having bunches of fry. Of course some of the other fish got to them before I realized it, but I've saved several. they definately are not difficult to breed. It only takes about a month for the gravid spot to appear, and the fry appear shortly thereafter.


----------

